# Ovitrelle trigger air bubble



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Please can you reassure me that I haven't just made a huge boob.... I've just done my ovitrelle trigger in a blind panic due to the large air bubble in the pre filled syringe. To cut a long story short I couldn't remove the air bubble without losing some of the solution, so ended up injecting it air and all. I remember the nurse telling me at my injection training not to worry about air bubbles because it's not injected into a vein but I can't help worrying because the bubble looked so huge.... Please tell me it's ok!!!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

It's fine, it's a subcutaneous injection so won't do any harm, just a bit uncomfortable potentially. Hope all goes well for EC


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks so much, one less thing to worry about


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

As far as I know you are supposed to leave the air bubble in the prefilled syringe to ensure the full dose is delivered to the correct place in the skin. I've injected ovitrelle twice and left the air bubble both times with no issues.


----------

